
User Inyerface – A worst-practice UI experiment - maxime_
https://userinyerface.com
======
cousin_it
We should make a website that does everything in the opposite way:

1) Require adblock

2) Banner saying the website doesn't use cookies, which goes away if you
mouseover

3) If you're on mobile, show a banner saying the website doesn't have an app

4) A signup form, but when you try to focus it, it turns into a banner saying
"jk this website doesn't have signup"

~~~
Fnoord
I like your idea, but it depends on what you see as "the opposite". There's
already an opposite in existence:

1) Not complain about adblock (ie. silently allow it instead of moaning).

2) Simply don't use cookies.

3) Don't mention app (which is often just an Electron frontend anyway) in any
way.

4) Allow the website to be used without signing up.

These 4 examples used to be the default back in the early days of the WWW.

~~~
xenocyon
I rather miss those early days. Web 1.0 is looked down on for its visual
clutter (and definitely the hatred of image backgrounds and animated text was
well-deserved), but Web 2.0 has just as much if not more clutter, and of a
darker nature.

~~~
l0b0
The current web isn't anything like Web 2.0. Web 2.0 never happened, except in
tiny isolated pockets. It's a terrible name anyway - it indicates a natural
progression (which never happened), a clear improvement (which didn't
materialize quickly enough for anyone important to care) and incompatibility
with the past (which was never necessary since semantic components can be
embedded in a normal web site). We're currently at Web √(-2) alpha-
Google-2-Facebook-4-patched-0af33cd.

~~~
efitz
It boggles the mind to think of how much resources (time and money) have been
spent so that control freak corporations can control my user experience from
the server when I have a rich client under my control.

The whole web is backwards these days; users should’ve able to download themes
for different kinds of content and the content itself should be barely human
readable self-describing text with no layout instructions, only hints (like
title and h1 and p)- leave it to the client to choose how to display.

~~~
jrumbut
I think it's extremely important that the text going around on the web be
human readable and notepad editable. It really lowers the bar to start
creating content rather than just consuming it.

Obviously it's a minority that do, but the potential itself has value I think.

------
Freak_NL
That country selector that is all the country flags of the world _in
greyscale_ with colours only shown on mouse-over deserves a special mention.

Not really a problem if you're just entering garbage information, but try to
find the proper flag if you actually want the correct one. Bonus points if you
are one of the many lucky citizens born under a flag that consists of three
horizontal or vertical areas of equal size.

~~~
wazoox
Even worse: several entries such as France, French Guyana share the exact same
flag because they are, you know, the same country.

~~~
dgfrfdLKSKD
They are the same country

edit: Not sure why the downvotes. French Guiana is a region of France (the
country):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Guiana](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Guiana)

~~~
JadeNB
> > Even worse: several entries such as France, French Guyana share the exact
> same flag because they are, you know, the same country.

> They are the same country

> edit: Not sure why the downvotes. French Guiana is a region of France (the
> country):
> [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Guiana](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_Guiana)

Maybe the downvotes (not from me) were because your post initially appears to
be correcting your parent
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20346737](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20346737)),
but is actually agreeing with it?

~~~
makapuf
Well no, I think the parent is agreeing with the GP actually.

------
elliotpage
I got a good laugh out of this for a few seconds before getting actually
frustrated with it. Mostly because my bank does a lot of these terrible
things.

~~~
baq
i gave up on the second screen...

~~~
cgriswald
I didn't, which to me says I've been trained very well by terrible design.

If you manage to actually 'sign up' it tells you are a legend and rewards you
with a Dancing Carlton gif[0].

[0] - [https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/carlton-banks-
dance/](https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/carlton-banks-dance/)

~~~
peterlk
Really? I couldn't seem to prove that I was human. I thought it just threw you
into an infinite "prove you're human" loop at the end.

~~~
anewhnaccount2
There is a vertical scroll bar. You need to check them all because they're all
checks.

~~~
SamWhited
I scrolled down and still couldn't see the checkboxes under the last row.
Maybe it also doesn't work on Firefox, because as trivial as it is to make a
site that works everywhere no one does. Normally this frustrates me, but if
that's the case here it kind of makes sense.

~~~
jcranmer
The checkboxes are actually _above_ all of the images.

I tried scrolling down, realized I couldn't, then scrolled up to find the
unfilled row at the top...

~~~
eric_h
I did exactly that as well. I’m also happy that there appear to be several
different captchas, as others mentioned ones I didn’t see. The best one I
clicked through was “select every picture with glasses” and every picture had
either eyeglasses, drinking glasses or panes of glass.

------
ourmandave
My favorite part was how s-l-o-w-l-y the "How Can We Help?" dialog sank when I
clicked Send to Bottom.

I also appreciate how it would reappear and block the interface.

But kind of disappointed it didn't instantly reappear if you moused over it.
Or that it didn't randomly bounce for attention in my peripheral vision.

And to the person out there thinking of making a front end framework based on
this, just don't do it man!

But if you do, I suppose you could call it BootAss or HateStrap.

~~~
hermitdev
I had this happen today, in the wild, after visiting a HN linked Wired
article. A few seconds on the page, a banner appears, blocking about a quarter
of the page. Close it, start reading the article. 30 seconds later, the
original banner reappears, again blocking a quarter of the page, and I close
it again. I continue reading, think I hit a "click to read more button",
another click. Keep reading, maybe two thirds of the way through the article,
get bombarded with a modal dialog asking me subscribe to an email newsletter.

Who the fuck is implementing these things and how do they justify this shit as
contributing to the user experience? I came to your aite to read an article,
not to be bombarded with ridiculously distracting prompts, banners and
subscribe prompts - and this completely ignoring the intrusiveness of the ads
with autoplaying video and audio.

Shit like this really makes me rethink visiting sites like Wired, though they
are by far not the only ones doing this, just the one that happened to me
today.

Why do web devs think this a good thing to do? Pull this crap in a desktop,
sure as he'll would uninstall.

/rant

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
> Who the fuck is implementing these things

A developer being told by management that Optimizely showed this design gives
a 20% boost in conversion.

I don't trust this tooling after creating 3 control groups, one A group, one B
group and having the three control groups report different values (Control 1
was better than Control 3 but worse than A but better than B)

~~~
whymauri
I actually thought the name 'Optimizely' was a hypothetical parody startup,
haha.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Nope, it's owned by google and it's fucking expensive (surprise!)

------
chimprich
I like the chat help interface. It's almost as good as Asus', which I had the
misfortune to be trying to use yesterday.

[https://www.asus.com/uk/](https://www.asus.com/uk/)

It's genius. It's got a little "online services" icon with a friendly smiley
face with a microphone and headphones.

You click on it, expecting an interactive chat but what you actually get is a
_photo_ of someone smiling hugely with headphones on and a laptop open, and a
sidebar where you can search their inadequate help documents.

I'm glad it's a parody or it would be really insulting.

~~~
phito
Oh I definitely recognise this, it's using Microsoft's Bot Framework
([https://dev.botframework.com/](https://dev.botframework.com/)). I had to
make a chatbot for a hospital during my end of studies internship.

I still don't get why people want chatbots as they're terrible UI, so
frustrating to use even when they're made properly.

~~~
davnicwil
People don't want chatbots - businesses want(ed) them because they offer(ed)
the promise of much cheaper support. Of course that's predicated on them
working _at all_ , which in practice they don't, obviously. Think that message
has filtered through enough now that the hype surge that was in full swing a
couple of years ago seems to have petered out again.

~~~
rorygibson
"People don't want chatbots"

I'm working with a successful ecommerce company who have hugely improved
conversions on their (high touch, bespoke but sold online) product by
introducing a chatbot.

For some use cases, customers like them very much indeed.

~~~
davnicwil
I guess customers want them to the extent they help them achieve their task
without hassle and/or them realising it's a chatbot, pretty much just as well
as a human would.

In some use cases, I suppose this might be possible (though I've not ever seen
this - would love to see your example if you can name it!) but in most it's
not, yet.

------
mrfredward
I about fell off my chair laughing with how slow closing the "how can we help"
popover was. If I had to write a backstory for this I'd say some dev was
really proud of animating that and wanted to make sure everyone noticed it.

~~~
penagwin
Right? Every new web developer that first learns how to do animations REALLY
over does them.

It's like how elementary school kids write their "papers" in comic sans (and
eight other fonts half-way through) and each word is a different color. Or
they make a power point and every-single-dang-thing just HAS to spin into the
slide.

~~~
retSava
> like how elementary school kids write their "papers" in comic sans (and
> eight other fonts half-way through) and each word is a different color

HA! I did that! I thought it made the essay more interesting to read, and it
was a pain in the ass since I had to transfer the text by hand (ie rewrite it)
in Deluxepaint on my Amiga 500, then print on our 9-needle matrix printer. Oh,
how I miss the sound of that. Or do I?

Naturally, I was told by my teacher to never do it again.

Edit: I think I found the approx model:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_vXA058EDY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_vXA058EDY)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I wonder how much of this is related to how we teach kids initially --
everything is primary colours; schools value appearance of writing above
content ('it's so neat'); it's all about big gestures, no subtlety; ...?

------
tannhaeuser
Seriously? There's tons of stuff missing, at the very least a cookie banner
("we value your privacy _not_ ") and "aw, snap, we're having probs to bla blah
blah" and social media icons. Also, it's known that call-to-actions must come
in a group of three, and have cute vectors. See [1] on how to do a website.

[1]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/9pmqxb/typical_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/9pmqxb/typical_website_in_2018/)

~~~
silvester23
I actually got a cookie banner, of course with the close button hard to find.

~~~
sjmulder
Yet the site of the people who made this (Bagaar) does not have a privacy
banner but happily contacts Google Analytics, DoubleClick, HotJar and HubSpot.

------
D_Alex
This was okay, but if you want to see how the pros do it, try to apply for a
Russian visa on their Australian web site.

Things I remember:

\- Not being able to enter my correct date of birth. At all. So you enter an
incorrect date to get to the next screen, which is "I certify all information
to be true and correct"

\- Having to list the personal details of _every_ relative living in Russia.
Where do you stop?

\- Having to list the details of _every_ foreign trip you made in the last 10
years

And if you try to phone in to ask for help: you are advised that the phone is
answered on one day of the week, between 9 am and 12 noon. You get that
message until 8:59, from 9:00 you get "all the lines are busy, you have been
placed in a call queue" which changes back to the original at 12:00.

------
penagwin
> Age and birth date don't match

I hate you.

~~~
dvlsg
I have to admit I'm a little surprised the entire form wasn't cleared on a
failure.

~~~
motivated_gear
Don't give them any ideas

------
empoman
We should pool our money to get this guy:
[https://theuserisdrunk.com/](https://theuserisdrunk.com/) to test that site
:D

------
social_quotient
I really like (read as: hate) the placeholder text not clearing out and then
the user input text being the same color as the placeholder.

~~~
codewiz
That's so typical of airline booking websites!

~~~
codewiz
And then everyone crucifies Boeing for their user interface bugs...

------
sdegutis
This is incredible. Pleasantly surprised every 2-3 seconds by things I didn't
even think of.

"Oh, it didn't mean _whole_ email, just the first part"

"Hmm tab doesn't work"

"Oh, it didn't mean _whole domain_ , just the first part"

"Where's .com, oh I see"

"Wait 'Next' isn't the big blue button?"

"Oh I see, that big red message means my password is good."

The 'How can we help' arrow just makes it grow slightly taller. Over and over.
Heh heh heh.

And that was just the first page! This is fun, had me genuinely chuckling
quite a lot.

~~~
alok99
Two that made me laugh and think were on the last page:

Choose images that contain a bow, where the images were of bows (archery),
bows (ties), bows (hair ties), and bows (gesture).

But then they really got me with the checkboxes for those images. You think
they're beneath the images, but they're actually above and the frame was just
scrolled down. You don't realize until you get to the bottom row and don't see
any checkboxes

~~~
cgriswald
> But then they really got me with the checkboxes for those images. You think
> they're beneath the images, but they're actually above and the frame was
> just scrolled down.

I saw that immediately, but it still got me, because I tried to scroll _down_
, thinking the checkboxes were beneath.

------
ilikehurdles
I’m surprised the back button on my browser wasn’t hijacked. Too many
mainstream sites do this.

~~~
makapuf
This and URL rewrite !

------
wickerman
Oh god the terms and condition ultra slow scroll got me to close the page.
This is brilliant.

~~~
worldsayshi
The cookie approval dialogue was quite snappy though. Better than most
implementations I've seen. Didn't reload the page. Didn't display a large
spinner once you made a choice.

~~~
distances
You can't decline the cookies though, nice touch there.

------
sul4bh
Brilliant! Captures every frustration I have ever had with stupid-ass, half-
baked web forms. Is there a form in there that messes up with your autofill?
That could be a nice addition. I couldn't make it past the 1st form. I could
feel my heartbeat go up as I was trying to figure my way around it. I had to
close it so that I could remain calm for the rest of the day.

------
option_greek
You think that's bad, try downloading ST Visual develop IDE software from this
stmicro site:

[https://www.st.com/en/development-tools/stvd-
stm8.html](https://www.st.com/en/development-tools/stvd-stm8.html)

~~~
AWildC182
Silicon vendors are the absolute worst. Everything requires an especially
arduous signup complete with employer, product usage grid, and favorite color
and the websites are impossible to navigate because they were designed
entirely by the marketing people.

------
fredsted
I laughed out loud several times during this. It just brilliantly captures so
many of the ways Web developers screw up user interfaces.

------
ghettoimp
Oh man, well played!

Gave up at the user agreement, where you can't "accept" or dismiss until
(presumably) you scroll to the bottom. The scrollbar is screwed up so that (1)
wheeling is super slow and (2) you can't grab the elevator and drag it to the
bottom of the shaft.

~~~
Khoth
Part of the user agreement, near the top, is "I agree not to speed up the
scrolling by holding down alt"

------
NJRBailey
Upload profile picture area didn't appear correctly in Edge, had to switch to
Chrome. Don't know if this is intentional but it's definitely accurate from my
experiences, lol.

Reminds me of some old maths software we had to use in school which only ran
in 'IE 6 or higher', but if you used IE 8 or above it would report the same
'use IE 6 or higher' message and not let you use the software. That software
was also the only way to check whether your answers to the practise questions
in the corresponding textbook were correct, which made revision pretty
painful.

------
dom96
I had a similar idea to parody the irritating practices of some news sites,
where they have five different headings/footers, some with auto-playing video
(I'm looking at you independent.co.uk), others with cookie warnings which take
30s to close (AFAIK theverge does this), some that are static and don't move
when you scroll, others that disappear in arbitrary random ways when you
scroll and reappear when you move the page just a little bit.

I've seen websites that show so many that the news article is only visible
through a tiny 10% sized crack. So frustrating.

------
warpspin
Worst practice? Seems to be a pretty standard website ;-)

~~~
Wistar
Alas, it was all terribly familiar.

------
velcrovan
“Your password can have at least one cyrillic character” WTF XD

~~~
arkitaip
Some time ago I tried registering an account on a site where the password
policy was that you couldn't use special characters and that it would discard
any characters you entered after the first 15 ones.

But you know what the worst part was?

They never bothered informing you about these limitations. The site just
returned a generic error.

Not supporting special characters I can kinda understand but silently
discarding characters from the password the user has picked is just evil. It
took me LOTS of registration attempts and password resets before I figured out
what the hell was going on.

~~~
rmidthun
I once registered a password using a special character, but I could not get
in. It turned out that they url encoded it, if I used %21 instead of "!" I
could get into the site.

~~~
joegahona
I'm guessing you're the only user who figured that out. I would definitely
request a password reset.

I saw a screenshot of an error dialogue on Reddit once (so possibly fake, but
still hilarious) that said something like:

"You cannot use that password, because it's already in use by user
Kegstand360"

------
elialbert
missed a good opportunity to clear the form on every validation error

------
outworlder
"Select all pictures with a bow"

Then you have an actual bow. Like in archery. Next to a bowtie. Ok fine.

"Select all pictures of glasses"

Now you have a glass window. And glasses, as in spectacles.

Holy crap, that triggers me.

~~~
TheRealSteel
Clever. I would have gone with 'Select all images related to set'. If I recall
correctly, 'set' has the most definitions of any English word, plus it could
lead to some interesting contradictions, paradoxes, and confusion - any answer
could be right!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell%27s_paradox](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell%27s_paradox)

~~~
mistro
I'm pretty sure it changed relatively recently and is now "put", which has
over 200 definitions (many of which overlap with "set")!

------
jancsika
Only interacted with it for about 5 minutes and I already love it.

It needs an accompanying IRC channel where the devs shit all over you for not
understanding how to use it.

------
donquichotte
Instagram does something similar if it detects that you are on mobile. A huge
banner advertising their app is displayed, and the [x] in the top right corner
is almost impossible to hit.

~~~
bagacrap
Better than yelp (and some other sites I'm sure) which literally demand you
install the app, ie provide little to no functionality on mobile web.

~~~
verhey
Facebook Messenger is the worst for this if you try and use the mobile site
(which is otherwise quite capable).

------
bristleworm
That was at the same time surprisingly entertaining and frustrating. Well
done!

------
donutdan4114
I LOL'd when the Terms of Service came up and was scrolling at 1px per inch.

~~~
joegahona
An underappreciated portion of this section is "expand to full screen," which
expands the white space to full screen but keeps the TOS frame the same size!

------
tempguy9999
Very commendable - it doesn't work at all without javascript.

------
oliv__
The chat's "Send to bottom" button made my day. This is hilarious.

------
HocusLocus
This is like the movie Brazil, no longer funny because it has come true. If I
was sure it was intended as a joke instead of a showcase of "best practices"
it would be funny.

------
simonbw
This froze and then crashed my browser (Chrome on iOS) while I was trying to
type in a password. I’m not sure if that was intended, but I would definitely
consider it a “worst-practice”.

------
MarkMMullin
As an advertisement for a design company, this is top flight - these are
people I could consider using. Every time I fiddle with the page I laugh.

------
drummyfish
I think this is how old people feel using computers.

------
yodon
Truly brilliant. I confess I had to view source to figure out how to get to
the second page (which I supposed is a form of UI in itself).

------
sequoia
Is it possible to get through the captcha? I had to open console & edit the
validate function to get through it.

~~~
TacticalTable
You have to scroll upwards to see that the checkboxes are above each picture.

~~~
sequoia
But I still couldn't figure out which ones were "checks" or "light pictures"

~~~
throwanem
They all are! That's the joke. They're all "checks" because you have to
_check_ a box, they're all "light pictures" because that's how a computer
display works, they're all "glasses" because they all have glass of some sort
in them...

------
lisper
So far I haven't seen anything on this site that I have not encountered on a
real web site at one time or another (though this site is unique in bringing
all these horrible design practices together in one place). This includes not
being able to get past the captcha.

~~~
phtrivier
Not that I want to brag, but, you _can_ get past the captcha. You just have to
mindlessly click everything (at least it worked for me. And yes, I should
probably get a life, but I made this passed as UX research.)

~~~
lisper
Ah. I was proceeding on the assumption that a bow and a bow tie were not the
same thing. Silly me.

Still, nothing on this site was as bad as the "security questions" on the
United Airlines site. All of their security questions are multiple choice.
Here's an actual example:

What is your favorite sport?

Possible answers:

    
    
        Gymnastics
        Soccer
        Jai Alai
        Archery
        Snowboarding
        Volleyball
        Cycling
        Diving
        Ice skating
        Taekwondo
    

Because obviously no one who flies United likes football or baseball.

The worst thing is that when you have to answer the question the answers are
presented in a different order than when you set them up, so a simple hack
like "just pick the third answer" won't work. It's genuinely more frustrating
than anything on the parody site.

------
dpcan
Nice. I quit before trying to put in a password. Point taken. Point proven.

A bad UI will be the end of your business.

------
joyjoyjoy
Great. Love it.

"Your password must have at least 1 Numeral."

Please add: Your password must not end with a numeral.

~~~
yaakushi
"Your password can have at least 1 cyrillic character." got me for a few good
moments.

------
takumo
Its so terrible I love it.

------
y0y
Oh my god, the captcha at the end is so good. Is it even possible to get
through?

~~~
edouard-harris
The trick is to select everything.

------
gtsteve
Thanks, I hate it.

It's like a horrible fractal, the closer you look at it, the worse it gets.

------
blendergeek
The "CAPTCHA" at the end is so on point. What exactly is a "bow"?

------
throwanem
I got through in 2:45, and found myself very rarely surprised by any of the
nonsense it pulled. I think that means either the people who designed the
websites I use a lot are monsters, or I'm a monster, or maybe both.

------
amatecha
This is amazing, hahaha, expert-level trolling! I'm impressed by the degree to
which they managed to capture all of the insanely frustrating UI design
choices made on countless websites and software products.

------
Micoloth
Man this was brilliant!

I was laughing, but i got ptsd'd hard lol.

I mean, you would not believe how _actually similar to this_ the websites of
several, massive, especially state-run companies in my country are

------
eitland
Reminds me that recently Bitwarden has placed the logout button under the
password field so if you don’t pay attention you’ll type in your long password
and the click log out.

No idea why they’d do that (although now that I think of it I guess one
_possible_ reason is someone inside Bitwarden tries to send a subtle message
that they cannot be trusted any longer, kind of like raising a flag upside
down to signal distress.)

------
hayksaakian
This reminds me of games like "Papers Please"

------
crehn
This made me laugh hysterically and gave me PTSD.

------
peternicky
This is amazing...so often I get frustrated with real sites that I use which
incorporate these 'worst-practices' but when I talk to non-technical folks
about my issues, they don't understand 'dark patterns'.

I plan on showing this to family and friends to help them realize how common
these anti-patterns are.

------
corporateVeal27
I really like this. If these guys are smart, they could use it as an
experiment to isolate how much impact a given "bad practice" has on a user's
ability to accomplish their goal. Then if they're REALLY smart they could
monetize that knowledge in the form of a course...

------
narrowtux
[SPOILER] since you have to tick all the boxes on the captcha page, this piece
of code is actually faster to type in than to click everything:

    
    
        document.querySelectorAll(".icon.icon-check.checkbox__check").forEach(span => span.click())

~~~
throwanem
More concise to use an attribute selector: 'input[type=checkbox]'.

~~~
narrowtux
IIRC, the checkboxes weren't actual checkboxes. Yet another thing you can do
wrong in UI.

------
plexuss
I am a UX designer with 30 years of digital design experience, 20 of those in
UX/UI design. In my opinion, UX is dead. Companies don't want it. They still
think they want it from a competition standpoint, but in terms of what value
UX brings, they don't care and would prefer not to have it. UX in corporations
is purely a political thing now.

It used to be that commerical activity on the internet was not allowed. This
was because, in part, we knew it would ruin the experience. Now, the internet
is pretty much 100% commercialized. its a wasteland and it will only get
worse.

I have an exit strategy in play to get out of UX and anything to do with
working on the internet. UX and UI design will be rolled into "design" and
eventually be automated. Same with coding. So, if you think you have a nice
career ahead of you as a UX or UI designer or a web developer, think again.
Your days are numbered.

~~~
mrpigeonpants
Yikes. I see it the opposite way. My title has evolved from UX Designer to
Product Designer. A lot of organizations have started to understand the value
of design and are now giving us the power to think through everything, rather
than just the optimization of a web form.

Technology is evolving and expanding so quickly that there's exponential need
for good design. I'm happy to hear you're getting out of UX though. I wouldn't
want to go to a doctor who blatantly calls the whole medical industry a sham.

------
jwr
That looks like a clone of most airline sites that I regularly have to endure.

------
petee
Every developer should be required to use this site daily for a month, before
they can graduate. Simply using it once isn't enough ring home what you'll put
your users through

~~~
leadingthenet
It’s not the developers, do you actually think they want this?

------
n2dasun
This is amazing. It took me 6:50, and I was laughing the entire way.

------
deanalevitt
This was the most fun I've had while building a ton of anxiety

------
chmod775
This is still better than certain news sites without an adblocker. At least it
doesn't make my computer come to a screeching halt.

Consider adding a bitcoin miner?

------
umvi
Is it possible to get past the verification stage? It just keeps recycling the
same images over and over...

Maybe I need to drink a verification can to help it along

~~~
jchw
You have to select every image. Because all of them match for some definition
of whatever word you get.

~~~
umvi
Ugh, I thought there were a few in there to trick me. Like on the "check" one,
there was a pen hovering over a checkbox but it was unchecked, so I didn't
think that counted...

~~~
maemilius
I only got through on the "bow" one, since it was very obvious that everything
there was a "bow" of some kind.

------
failrate
Absolutely bloody evil. Deeply reminiscent of 90% of my web usage when I make
the mistake of going anywhere other than my default 10 websites.

------
stuffbyspencer
There were so many surprises in this, I love it!

Nice idea of hiding the top row of checkboxes for the human-verification step,
I respect that evil genius :^)

------
chias
RAGE

I got as far as trying to fill in my house number, hit backspace and got
dumped at the beginning. Couldn't bring myself to start over.

~~~
chias
I did start over. But then the second round captcha did me in. Too real.

------
w_t_payne
Brilliant.

------
jakobpb
Beat it in 6:13! That was totally hilarious, the fake captcha was by far the
hardest (just like the real deal).

------
fnord77
OMG the captcha was the WORST

there should be a cheat/bypass link on each page so you see everything without
having to suffer

~~~
marpstar
so you can get passed it? I gave up after 5-6 screens.

~~~
throwanem
Yeah. You have to check all of them.

------
blunte
This was actually fun :), and it demonstrates in exaggerated form so many of
the bad features of most websites.

------
coconut85
Lol, I couldn't even move further than the first step. Absolutely frustrating.
Love it!

------
iocad
That cookie bar ahah, brilliant!

------
lallysingh
Can we hyperlink to specific features somehow? To explain specific bad
behaviors by example.

------
Soroush
Funny, brilliant and super frustrating at the same time. Nicely done!

------
vegardx
Almost as infuriating as trying to cancel your Amazon Prime subscription.

------
is0metry
Anyone else get a flashback to the old Moron Test flash games/apps?

------
13415
Huh? The site did nothing in my Browser, no user interaction possible.

~~~
dredmorbius
JS required

------
hedora
At least the text isn’t gray on gray!

------
gjsman-1000
Made it to the end in 03:39. Beat me.

(Also, clarification: This was my first try.)

~~~
notamy
Gosh, now I feel special for making it in "only" 3:10... :P

~~~
gjsman-1000
On my second try, 1:58.

------
laythea
Come on, at least give us a "skip section" button? :)

------
throwawaylolx
This is a work of art, and I enjoyed every second of it.

------
l00sed
My favorite thing is the slow descent of the help chat hahaha

~~~
dredmorbius
And the "raise" caret.

------
mighty_bander
That's the most fun I've had in days. Thank you!

------
zeroxfe
I've never yelled at my computer. Until today.

------
beaker52
Doesn't work on mobile

 _grin_

------
shultays
Brilliant! Would suggest tick box part to not require all tick boxes to be
ticked. So when user notices their wrong assumption with tick boxes being at
bottom, they have to redo whole thing again

------
AstralStorm
My touch screen does not click. You immediately lose.

------
christogreeff
Disappointed that it's not responsive...

------
tomcooks
got to the end in 8 minutes, pity the job spontaneous candidacy form doesn't
show up -- is this the final ruse?

------
leovander
Reminds me of the Impossible Quiz[0].

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxzGSHbr5CQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxzGSHbr5CQ)

------
peter303
Looks like some my states's webpages.

------
moravak1984
Good for you, expensive joke... So what?

------
nerdponx
I gave up at the fake captcha. Good job.

------
spiderfarmer
My head hurts.

------
k0dede
i cant get through the first screen. As a previous big-corp ui developer, it
looks so familiar.

------
closeparen
I want a “.jpg” domain name now.

------
egorfine
Hilarious

------
hartator
this is art.

~~~
dredmorbius
Actually, it's advertising.

------
draw_down
Honest question: Where do people think those cookie banners come from?

Because, they aren't a dark pattern. They aren't a sneaky way to try to juice
your engagement numbers. They didn't show up everywhere because growth hackers
started getting jealous of the other guy's cookie banner. They are literally
required by law, or at least many lawyers interpret the law in that way. The
designers at my work _really_ didn't want to make one, and especially didn't
want it added to our site.

Nobody likes them. They came from lawyers.

~~~
saagarjha
Cookie banners are only really required if you're doing things like using them
for "personalizing ads" and the like. If your cookies just there to check if
you're logged in and other essential functions, you don't need a banner.

~~~
scarejunba
What about if you want to A/B test on a non-logged-in user?

~~~
stonogo
E-mail them and ask them nicely to volunteer for your research study. Agency's
a bitch when someone else has it, eh?

~~~
scarejunba
Email a non-logged-in user? No, thanks. Please respect people's privacy.

